# African Clawed Frog Missing



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Our African clawed frog is about the size of a mans fist. 

he has some how vanished from his aquarium...he has a sealed lid!

but we havent seen him for three days so emptied his aquarium of plants only to find he is missing!!

there are no damp patches around his tank - his lid was still sealed... he doesnt appear to be burried in the gravel!!

help!!! how has he vanished in thin air!?

if he has miraculously gotten out of his tank - will he survive long? the room is carpeted.

Im gutted, he is very much loved.

my partner is taking apart the room trying to find him. is it common for African clawed frogs to make a break for it?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

O no  
Could something of gotten into the tank to take him?

Hope you manage to find him


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Filter casing?


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

checked filters both too small to have had any impact on him and both clear of any froggy bits.

the lid is secure so nothing could have gotten to him.

unless he has been wandering round the house in which case the dog may have eaten him, but she tends to just bark at things like this.

anyone know if he would survive long out of the water? i thought he was completely aquatic.

there arent any bad smells coming from the room
:'(


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

maybe check INSIDE any ornaments.. i;ve thought i'd lost my P.imps before when they were hiding inside an ornament.
take out the garvel and rake through it...?

... sorry i couldn't be of more help.. hope you find him


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

badboiboom said:


> maybe check INSIDE any ornaments.. i;ve thought i'd lost my P.imps before when they were hiding inside an ornament.
> take out the garvel and rake through it...?
> 
> ... sorry i couldn't be of more help.. hope you find him


have checked all ornaments and rechecking gravel now. hes a big boy so would be hard to miss 

im absolutely gutted. i have had him since he was the size of a 10pence. 

i just cant understand where he has gone :'(


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

ACF's are very good escape artists >.< We have had 2 escape in the past, the one we found was looking like a rather large ball of dust so keep a look out.

Get a few bowls of tank water down around the house and check behind/under things/against glass doors. It is suprising how long they can actually last out of water. With any luck you will find it in one of the bowls trying to rehydrate its self. 
Good luck and I hope you find him


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow that is crazy! I hope you find him


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

any news??


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

When I spoke to the OP earlier there was still on sign


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i can get baby ones for a fiver if u wanna replacement:lol2:


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> i can get baby ones for a fiver if u wanna replacement:lol2:


Too soon


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

ha ha only messing im sure the frogs fine


----------

